

JooJoo Refunds Smell Awfully Fishy - kloncks
http://gizmodo.com/5494572/joojoos-refunds-smell-awfully-fishy

======
timmorgan
I believe Fusion Garage's story, actually. PayPal has been slow to refund
money to an actual bank account/credit card for me in the past. Not
surprising.

Maybe their email exchange and the whole bank account thing sounds a bit
weird, but perhaps they were really trying to make it right for the customer.

